# Travel to Liberia, Costa Rica



## PClapham (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone flown into Liberia, Costa Rica?  We want to go to Arenal but land in Liberia at 7:31pm and wonder if we need to stay near the airport or can we get to the Arenal Volcano Inn?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 19, 2007)

We flew into Liberia and I would recommend you stay close to town the first night.  The main highway from Liberia to the Arenal area is a paved two-lane road.  After that, however, the road to Arenal is curvy and not well maintained.  It is probably over an hour from the highway to your hotel and you don't want to travel it in the dark.

I wish I could remember how long the whole trip took but I'm sure it wasn't quick, probably 2-3 hours.  

Deb


----------



## PClapham (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, Deb.  This information tells me we should take the (gasp!) 6am flight in order to get to Liberia at 1 pm.  Anita


----------



## bailey (Oct 24, 2007)

*liberia*

We landed in Liberia at 6:30am..by time you get luggage, get your rental car, etc, it was at least 1:00 or 2:00 pm by time we arrived.  More like 2pm, but we stopped for lunch.


----------

